# New Honda HS928 owner



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

After doing a lot of research I just picked up a new Honda HS928. All I can say is WOW! This thing really throws the snow. I got it yesterday and even tough it was -5F and windy I got most of the yard done. It fired up on the second pull this morning when the temp had risen to 5 above after a morning low of -31F here in the Northeast Kingdom of VT. Here's a short video of it blowing snow today.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lookin' good there John


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice rooster tail. Even got the boss supervising. I like it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vid john but we like our snowblower porn to last longer


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea. Honda snowblower vid!!!! Thanks and congrats on picking up a great machine.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice toy. Great choice.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Great video......good luck with a good machine


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank for the video & have fun with the new toy !!


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

Another video that I took today.


----------



## jessethurlow (Mar 13, 2015)

Owned a Honda 928 for about 5 years. I've had to use it for three of those seasons for one to two snows per year. Without fail starting from the first time out I have had something fall off or come loose enough to render the blower inoperative. The first was the left track guide, the second was the Chuter/chuter handle assembly and most recently the retaining bolt for the left lock bolt boss fell off effectively turning the blower in a blade for pushing the snow-a job it is not well adapted for. Not a good purchase for me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jessethurlow 

Sorry to hear about your experiences as most Honda owners love their machines. Almost sounds like someone on the assembly line didn't finish putting it together .


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

jessethurlow said:


> Owned a Honda 928 for about 5 years. I've had to use it for three of those seasons for one to two snows per year. Without fail starting from the first time out I have had something fall off or come loose enough to render the blower inoperative. The first was the left track guide, the second was the Chuter/chuter handle assembly and most recently the retaining bolt for the left lock bolt boss fell off effectively turning the blower in a blade for pushing the snow-a job it is not well adapted for. Not a good purchase for me.


Any outdoor machinery requires maintenance, seems to me that you did not provide your blower that maintenance. Not the machines fault


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Any outdoor machinery requires maintenance, seems to me that you did not provide your blower that maintenance. Not the machines fault


 If that really happened so early I'd bet someone was messing with it. Definitely not typical of Honda quality. Every bolt on mine came properly torqued, and has stayed that way unless I loosen it deliberately.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

jessethurlow said:


> Owned a Honda 928 for about 5 years. I've had to use it for three of those seasons for one to two snows per year. Without fail starting from the first time out I have had something fall off or come loose enough to render the blower inoperative. The first was the left track guide, the second was the Chuter/chuter handle assembly and most recently the retaining bolt for the left lock bolt boss fell off effectively turning the blower in a blade for pushing the snow-a job it is not well adapted for. Not a good purchase for me.


Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. Your story is definitely not typical of Honda owners here. 

I wonder how many of the loose items are dealer adjusted/installed. It could be that you have a less than stellar dealer, or maybe they had the new guy assemble your machine. In any case if it were me I'd take it to a dealer or repair facility and ask them to give it a thorough going over.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you buy the 928 new or used ??

Sorry for getting off topic Vthonda


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you buy the 928 new or used ??
> 
> *Sorry for getting off topic Vthonda*


It doesn't bother me a bit. At least it's still sort of on topic and is discussing Honda snowblowers. Some forums I'm on can get way off topic within a couple of posts, lol


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats. I just put my blower away today. Heed the advice on this forum - take your sheer bolts out and make sure the augers turn freely on the axle shafts. Some PB Blaster will loosen things up if not. One of my augers was slightly seized. Your blower will thank you.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

jessethurlow said:


> Owned a Honda 928 for about 5 years. I've had to use it for three of those seasons for one to two snows per year. Without fail starting from the first time out I have had something fall off or come loose enough to render the blower inoperative. The first was the left track guide, the second was the Chuter/chuter handle assembly and most recently the retaining bolt for the left lock bolt boss fell off effectively turning the blower in a blade for pushing the snow-a job it is not well adapted for. Not a good purchase for me.



After the second incident, wouldn't re-torqued every bolt on the machine, a 30 min job, fix your problems?


----------

